# Bums at the gym



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

Do you ever get bums at your gym? Today I pull into the parking lot at the gym 4:30am and the is a car there with the dome light on. There were 2 people inside and a crap ton of trash. It was piled on the dash and in the back seat up to almost the ceiling. Nobody parked near them. It looked like they were taking hits off a bong right before the gym opened. Members were telling the desk guy about them and expressing their concerns about their vehicles getting broke into. 10 minutes after opening, they walk in. The woman must have been 350lbs and the man about 10 years older than her and could barely walk, overweight as well. They signed up for a day pass and went straight to the water message chairs. They eventually wandered out and started using equipment. If you got within 10 feet of them you could smell the stench of B.O. it was fucking nasty. I wanted to tell them use the day pass to take a shower. I am normally not a super judgmental person but if you have enough money to buy drugs and over eat you can do better, even if you can not afford better at least throw all the fast food garbage away and bathe. There are a few homeless shelters around that offer free showers.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 9, 2022)

Bums?


Around here, we just call those powerlifters.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Bums?
> 
> 
> Around here, we just call those powerlifters.


Hey now......Powerlifters near us do not live in trash filled cars and smoke meth. They live with their parents and shoot up anabolics. They would live on their own but who can afford to eat like a powerlifter and pay rent? Not with the current prices.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 9, 2022)

Lots of lowlifes around my gym (downtown gym) but they don’t tend to actually make their way inside and the membership fees are too steep to get many homeless people coming in to shower.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Lots of lowlifes around my gym (downtown gym) but they don’t tend to actually make their way inside and the membership fees are too steep to get many homeless people coming in to shower.


We have had bums come in before, they normally go straight to the bathrooms or shower. That's the problem with a 10$ p.m. gym. A day pass is also 10$ with no membership fee. The people today did not seem to care they stunk and never wiped anything down when they were finished.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> We have had bums come in before, they normally go straight to the bathrooms or shower. That's the problem with a 10$ p.m. gym. A day pass is also 10$ with no membership fee. The people today did not seem to care they stunk and never wiped anything down when they were finished.


My old gym used to get a lot of day pass homeless people coming in to shower. They don’t bother me at all — everyone needs a hot shower — but people who come in to work out smelling like they just got off a three day Doritos and jerking off bender are the worst. 

If you get to the gym smelling worse than me when I leave, you need to fix your shit.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My old gym used to get a lot of day pass homeless people coming in to shower. They don’t bother me at all — everyone needs a hot shower — but people who come in to work out smelling like they just got off a three day Doritos and jerking off bender are the worst.
> 
> If you get to the gym smelling worse than me when I leave, you need to fix your shit.


Exactly. I do not mind a homeless person trying to stay hygienic and there are a couple of them that come in every day to brush their teeth, shower and fill a jug with water. I would do the same if I was down and out. But to live in trash, stink and then spread your funk everywhere and leave without taking a shower. Nasty!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 9, 2022)

Mirin those bums. Odor mogged


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 9, 2022)

We have nice female bums in Yoga pants, thats about it...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 9, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> *smelling like they just got off a three day Doritos and jerking off bender are the worst.*



LMAO


----------



## Yano (Jun 9, 2022)

Title of this thread is a complete disappointment .... not the bums in the gym I was looking forward to seeing. DOH!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 9, 2022)

Yano said:


> Title of this thread is a complete disappointment .... not the bums in the gym I was looking forward to seeing. DOH!
> View attachment 23372


@Yano I love ya, but this bum is bush league


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> @Yano I love ya, but this bum is bush league






Kapow!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 9, 2022)

I would think a truck stop would have cheaper showers than a gym day pass.

Plus, Large Marge could pass out a few old fashioneds to get their next fix.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 9, 2022)

This thread took a turn for the better, lol


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 9, 2022)

I typed Gym Bums into Google and this was all I could find.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 9, 2022)

So many to choose from


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2022)

never saw a bum in my gym lol...we dont got that in florida


----------



## GSgator (Jun 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Do you ever get bums at your gym? Today I pull into the parking lot at the gym 4:30am and the is a car there with the dome light on. There were 2 people inside and a crap ton of trash. It was piled on the dash and in the back seat up to almost the ceiling. Nobody parked near them. It looked like they were taking hits off a bong right before the gym opened. Members were telling the desk guy about them and expressing their concerns about their vehicles getting broke into. 10 minutes after opening, they walk in. The woman must have been 350lbs and the man about 10 years older than her and could barely walk, overweight as well. They signed up for a day pass and went straight to the water message chairs. They eventually wandered out and started using equipment. If you got within 10 feet of them you could smell the stench of B.O. it was fucking nasty. I wanted to tell them use the day pass to take a shower. I am normally not a super judgmental person but if you have enough money to buy drugs and over eat you can do better, even if you can not afford better at least throw all the fast food garbage away and bathe. There are a few homeless shelters around that offer free showers.


They live every were around here and if you go super late there’s groups that hang out in the parking lot . A couple times a month there’s a few ran down RV’s my once Beautiful city is a dump oh yeah my property taxes have increased over  $2 grand WTF .


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> never saw a bum in my gym lol...we dont got that in florida


What part of Florida? I am in St Petersburg.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> What part of Florida? I am in St Petersburg.


Palm beach


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 9, 2022)

Homelessness is so rampant in California they make up 0.5% of the population as of Jan 2020. Probably closer to 1% now. At that time there were 160K homeless. Much higher now I'm sure. 

They are fucking everywhere. Side of the highway, RV's in neighborhoods. Trash everywhere. Environmental nightmare. They are in full on survival mode and will take anything that isnt bolted down or locked up. They rush into stores and grab what they want and leave. No one can stop them. Cops dont do shit.

Alas, luckily for me they don't come into either of my gyms.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 9, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Homelessness is so rampant in California they make up 0.5% of the population as of Jan 2020. Probably closer to 1% now. At that time there were 160K homeless. Much higher now I'm sure.
> 
> They are fucking everywhere. Side of the highway, RV's in neighborhoods. Trash everywhere. Environmental nightmare. They are in full on survival mode and will take anything that isnt bolted down or locked up. They rush into stores and grab what they want and leave. No one can stop them. Cops dont do shit.
> 
> Alas, luckily for me they don't come into either of my gyms.


I think CA as a state has lost over 300,000  residence as well over the last couple years .


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 9, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I think CA as a state has lost over 300,000  residence as well over the last couple years .


The great migration from crazy liberals, increasing taxes, and corrupt govt. All off to places like Texas, Arizona, Florida, Idaho. All good choices.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 9, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Homelessness is so rampant in California they make up 0.5% of the population as of Jan 2020. Probably closer to 1% now. At that time there were 160K homeless. Much higher now I'm sure.
> 
> They are fucking everywhere. Side of the highway, RV's in neighborhoods. Trash everywhere. Environmental nightmare. They are in full on survival mode and will take anything that isnt bolted down or locked up. They rush into stores and grab what they want and leave. No one can stop them. Cops dont do shit.
> 
> Alas, luckily for me they don't come into either of my gyms.


Those RV’s are the worse and there everywhere up here. I want to blow them up. They get to live in cars that don’t run. My neighbor had a truck that had a flat for over a month and the city threaten to tow it if he didn’t fix it . Dude they treat the taxpayers like second class citizens those fuckers have more rights than we do.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 9, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Those RV’s are the worse and there everywhere up here. I want to blow them up.


That looks a lot like where I grew up. I wont name the city as I assume you prefer to remain anonymous. But yeah, went up to visit last Thanksgiving and holy hell. All over the side of the highway and in that huge what used to be a gorgeous park not far from the river. So sad to see it go to shambles.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 9, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> That looks a lot like where I grew up. I wont name the city as I assume you prefer to remain anonymous. But yeah, went up to visit last Thanksgiving and holy hell. All over the side of the highway and in that huge what used to be a gorgeous park not far from the river. So sad to see it go to shambles.


I’m in WA state and most of the larger city’s are  ruined  I do since change coming though 😉


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 9, 2022)

Here in Florida,  we have a huge influx of people from CA, WA and NY. I just hope they left their politics behind.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 10, 2022)

Problem with Florida is if you don't speak Spanish you can't understand shit... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Problem with Florida is if you don't speak Spanish you can't understand shit... 🤣🤣🤣


You’ve literally never been to Florida


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve literally never been to Florida


I was making a joke about Miami, next time I'll make it simpler, so even you can grasp it.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I was making a joke about Miami, next time I'll make it simpler, so even you can grasp it.


It was a stupid joke. You’ve literally never been to Florida.
I get it, “Cubans”


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It was a stupid joke. You’ve literally never been to Florida.
> I get it, “Cubans”


Never seen many Cubans there. At least not around Ocala where I lived for a bit. Then again that was a lifetime ago.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Problem with Florida is if you don't speak Spanish you can't understand shit... 🤣🤣🤣


Only in Miami


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It was a stupid joke. You’ve literally never been to Florida.
> I get it, “Cubans”



For one that has never been there I'm quite informed it seems.

I get it tho, muricans are not famous for their general knowledge. You probably didn't even know it 🤣 had to Google it right? 😜

Miami is one of the largest majority-minority cities in the United States and the fourth-largest majority-Hispanic city in the United States, with 70.2% of its population being Hispanic in 2020


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 10, 2022)

Burns at the gym?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> For one that has never been there I'm quite informed it seems.
> 
> I get it tho, muricans are not famous for their general knowledge. You probably didn't even know it 🤣 had to Google it right? 😜
> 
> Miami is one of the largest majority-minority cities in the United States and the fourth-largest majority-Hispanic city in the United States, with 70.2% of its population being Hispanic in 2020


I live in Ga I’ve been to Florida my whole life. It’s literally only a few hour drive you little retard troll


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I live in Ga I’ve been to Florida my whole life. It’s literally only a few hour drive you little retard troll


Matter of fact you got that Disney trip coming up real soon! Is your Daughter getting excited or is it going to be a surprise?


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 10, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’m in WA state and most of the larger city’s are  ruined  I do since change coming though 😉



Same. Migrated to Cali in 2001.


----------



## Fastest Eddie (Jun 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Do you ever get bums at your gym? Today I pull into the parking lot at the gym 4:30am and the is a car there with the dome light on. There were 2 people inside and a crap ton of trash. It was piled on the dash and in the back seat up to almost the ceiling. Nobody parked near them. It looked like they were taking hits off a bong right before the gym opened. Members were telling the desk guy about them and expressing their concerns about their vehicles getting broke into. 10 minutes after opening, they walk in. The woman must have been 350lbs and the man about 10 years older than her and could barely walk, overweight as well. They signed up for a day pass and went straight to the water message chairs. They eventually wandered out and started using equipment. If you got within 10 feet of them you could smell the stench of B.O. it was fucking nasty. I wanted to tell them use the day pass to take a shower. I am normally not a super judgmental person but if you have enough money to buy drugs and over eat you can do better, even if you can not afford better at least throw all the fast food garbage away and bathe. There are a few homeless shelters around that offer free showers.


Same bunch of hopeless losers at a rec center I used to volenteer at in weight room supervisor /attendant.   Guys so smelly I can't go 10 feet near them , meanwhile hundreds of dollars in dope is getting done daily.  Why they even show up at a gym makes me laugh .  They don't shower , they need a place to pass time away from their home / car and move around a little.  It's sad but they are allowed to come to public places , we should make a new law.  Must not stink and must shower before allowed near other people.   Rents are too expensive in most cities ridiculous rents so many have to live in the car or truck .  Sad to see and even worse is to smell these people.   Filthy scumbags


----------



## Iamnatty (Jun 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> They live every were around here and if you go super late there’s groups that hang out in the parking lot . A couple times a month there’s a few ran down RV’s my once Beautiful city is a dump oh yeah my property taxes have increased over  $2 grand WTF .


Dang mine for the whole year are less then 2 grand.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 11, 2022)

Iamnatty said:


> Dang mine for the whole year are less then 2 grand.


I pay 6 grand now and the area has obviously declined with the crime,drugs and homelessness at this point we feel like our money is being used to fuel this change for the worse .


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I pay 6 grand now and the area has obviously declined with the crime,drugs and homelessness at this point we feel like our money is being used to fuel this change for the worse .


Six grand?  That’s cute.   Mine are just over twelve


----------



## GSgator (Jun 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Six grand?  That’s cute.   Mine are just over twelve


Damn bro you own a bunch of property ? That’s a lot of money have you seen a huge increase in the last couple years or has it always been that high?


----------



## Iamnatty (Jun 12, 2022)

You guys need to move. I'm on 7 acres in indiana like 1500 a year


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Damn bro you own a bunch of property ? That’s a lot of money have you seen a huge increase in the last couple years or has it always been that high?


No I live in a condo. That’s the frustrating thing.  It’s a nice condo but still.

I just live in a city that loves to spend money and has insane housing prices, so our property taxes are pretty high.  Our property taxes are based on municipality rather than set by the state as in the US.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> No I live in a condo. That’s the frustrating thing.  It’s a nice condo but still.
> 
> I just live in a city that loves to spend money and has insane housing prices, so our property taxes are pretty high.  Our property taxes are based on municipality rather than set by the state as in the US.


Well this makes me feel better lol .


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 12, 2022)

There used to be a group of high school kids that worked out at the gym and would hit their THC vape pins in the yoga studio between their exercises.  IDK how any one could lift so stoned.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 20, 2022)

We had a guy show up at the gym yesterday tweaked out on something. He came in and was air boxing as he walked around the place and in between machines. His head was twitching around and giving people weird looks. He was there for about 10 minutes. On his way out he shoulder checked a guy that just walked in and when he got out side shoulder checked 2 other people. I dude turn around and was like WTF, then the tweaker looked like he was going to reach in his pants for something...nope he whipped his dick out at him.. He did this right in front of about 20 people( including a 16 yo girl) inside the gym as the front is all windows. The guy at the counter was going to do nothing, fucking chicken shit. About 5 dudes went to chase him down but he had already took off. Finally after everybody complained, they "red flagged" his account. Fucking weirdos.


----------



## hard_gains (Jun 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> We had a guy show up at the gym yesterday tweaked out on something. He came in and was air boxing as he walked around the place and in between machines. His head was twitching around and giving people weird looks. He was there for about 10 minutes. On his way out he shoulder checked a guy that just walked in and when he got out side shoulder checked 2 other people. I dude turn around and was like WTF, then the tweaker looked like he was going to reach in his pants for something...nope he whipped his dick out at him.. He did this right in front of about 20 people( including a 16 yo girl) inside the gym as the front is all windows. The guy at the counter was going to do nothing, fucking chicken shit. About 5 dudes went to chase him down but he had already took off. Finally after everybody complained, they "red flagged" his account. Fucking weirdos.


Fucken people are out there. Never had anything like that go down at my gym. But I did get trapped into about a 20 minute debate about God this morning. Two brothers that work out there all the time thought they would throw some gospel in between my sets. Apparently when you say your not a believer or a follower. They will completely stop doing whatever they are doing and try to figure out why not. And after I tell them why not they tell me why I should. I'm pretty chill and listen to your sell pitch but doesn't mean I'll buy it. Nice people but holy shit no means no. 😄


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Fucken people are out there. Never had anything like that go down at my gym. But I did get trapped into about a 20 minute debate about God this morning. Two brothers that work out there all the time thought they would throw some gospel in between my sets. Apparently when you say your not a believer or a follower. They will completely stop doing whatever they are doing and try to figure out why not. And after I tell them why not they tell me why I should. I'm pretty chill and listen to your sell pitch but doesn't mean I'll buy it. Nice people but holy shit no means no. 😄


Just tell them that you worship Our True Lord Lucifer. They usually go away.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jun 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Just tell them that you worship Our True Lord Lucifer. They usually go away.



That doesn't always work.  Wish it did.  At that point they damn you to hell, pray out loud, and make a scene.  I know because I've called the cops one time on a person like that.  Some of them are truely insane.  Freedom of religion also means freedom from religion.  

Slic.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 22, 2022)

Last night, there was this one jackhole trying to hog multiple stations at the gym.  He wasn't even consistent about which station he was going to next.  I'm just glad I wasn't using any of them because they tend to get pissed off at me when I start stacking the weight on.


----------



## Fatkid (Jun 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Do you ever get bums at your gym? Today I pull into the parking lot at the gym 4:30am and the is a car there with the dome light on. There were 2 people inside and a crap ton of trash. It was piled on the dash and in the back seat up to almost the ceiling. Nobody parked near them. It looked like they were taking hits off a bong right before the gym opened. Members were telling the desk guy about them and expressing their concerns about their vehicles getting broke into. 10 minutes after opening, they walk in. The woman must have been 350lbs and the man about 10 years older than her and could barely walk, overweight as well. They signed up for a day pass and went straight to the water message chairs. They eventually wandered out and started using equipment. If you got within 10 feet of them you could smell the stench of B.O. it was fucking nasty. I wanted to tell them use the day pass to take a shower. I am normally not a super judgmental person but if you have enough money to buy drugs and over eat you can do better, even if you can not afford better at least throw all the fast food garbage away and bathe. There are a few homeless shelters around that offer free showers.


I see you are a planet fittness member too.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 23, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> I see you are a planet fittness member too.


Nope. I would be kicked out in minutes.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 23, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Last night, there was this one jackhole trying to hog multiple stations at the gym.  He wasn't even consistent about which station he was going to next.  I'm just glad I wasn't using any of them because they tend to get pissed off at me when I start stacking the weight on.



We got a guy who does that, takes both smith-machines, puts his coat and bag on a bench, sets up shit everywhere.  I watched, he was gone from one Smith for 15 mins, I went and took it over. He came over and told me he "was using that", I said "Yup, you WAS"...  I use that line on occasion in these circumstances.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 23, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> We got a guy who does that, takes both smith-machines, puts his coat and bag on a bench, sets up shit everywhere.  I watched, he was gone from one Smith for 15 mins, I went and took it over. He came over and told me he "was using that", I said "Yup, you WAS"...  I use that line on occasion in these circumstances.


I will work in with ANYONE but what really gets me is the fools who start complaining about how much weight I am stacking on.  As I told one of them "Chill, I will take the plates off when you get here!"


My line of thinking is if one is at another station and I want to use a station not in use, it is fair game!


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 25, 2022)

Sorry hun.  I don’t have time to do that thing you asked. I am going to the gym.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 27, 2022)

All good choices... Until they vote for the same bullshit policies they're fleeing from.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Here in Southwest Florida, we have the fucking groups of high schoolers that come in with no gym etiquette..NONE..


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 27, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Here in Southwest Florida, we have the fucking groups of high schoolers that come in with no gym etiquette..NONE..


You have to call them out on their shit and teach them.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jun 27, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You have to call them out on their shit and teach them.


Believe me.. I have and do..


----------



## BKK (Jul 27, 2022)

Bums? No. I do get like 5 or 6 teenagers with the broccoli haircut standing in the fucking cable crossover for an hour holding eachothers' dicks while they take turns doing lateral raises.


----------

